# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Φωτο από το αρχείο μου

## alex gerolymatos

Σε αυτο το τοπικ θα ανεβαζο σιγα σιγα φωτογραφιες απο το αρχειο μου απο το 1994 εως το 2008.
Η φωτο ειναι απο το παγκοσμιο της wff το 1999 στην Συρο.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Απονομη στον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο(πολλα κιλα ελαφρυτερος απο τωρα) το 1998 απο τον Β. Ζαχειλα.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Ο Andreas Frey με την Κατερινα Μεγαλου στο NAC UNIVERSE του 2007.

----------


## the_big_litho

Ωραιες φωτο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες,αναμενουμε περισσότερες !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Η ελληνικη ομαδα στο παγκοσμιο της NAC 2007 στο Βελγιο.

----------


## Muscleboss

ευχαριστούμε Αλέξη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεξια η Μίνα Γιαννά ειναι ετσι?!

----------


## toumpanosss

τουμπανο η Μινα Γιαννα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Όντως η Μίνα είναι πολύ καλή αθλήτρια,την κατέβαζε ο Χρυσοβέργης σε πολύ καλή φόρμα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μρ Χρυσοβέργη για κανε κουμαντο καμια φωτο, ειδα στο σαιτ σου αλλα ειναι μικρες.

----------


## ioannis1

οντως ιστορικες φωτος.ευχαριστουμε αλεξη.

----------


## peris

ευχαριστουμε για της φοτο πολυ καλες :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Πανευρωπαικο 1999 Συρος διακρινετε η Ρουλη Παππα και η Ποπη Τσινταρη

----------


## Polyneikos

Θυμαμαι αυτη την διοργάνωση ότι είχε αφήσει ιστορία,πραγματικα χρυσα χρόνια.Η Πόπη Τσιντάρη καταπληκτικη αθλητρια όπως επίσης και η Ρούλη Παππά την οποια είχα συναντησει σε ενα γυμανστηριο στον Πειραια για ενα φεγγαρι σαν γυμναστρια,μπορεί να ήταν λίγο μινιον αλλά μια κουκλα και με άψογο σωμα !!Αναμενουμε και άλλες φωτό !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

hellas 2007

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πανευρωπαικο 1999 Συρος διακρινετε η Ρουλη Παππα και η Ποπη Τσινταρη


εγώ αυτόν τον αγώνα δε τον γνώριζα. φαίνονται πολλές συμμετοχές και μάλιστα σε καλό επίπεδο... τερμα δεξιά είναι η γυναίκα του lazzo adreiko αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

ΜΒ

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Παν.Κυπελο 2008 ΡΟΔΟΣ.

----------


## KontorinisMD

κ γερολυμάτο ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!!!!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΑΚΗΣ

----------


## alex gerolymatos

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ

----------


## alex gerolymatos

ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΡΙΜΗΣ

----------


## alex gerolymatos

ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΑΡΑΚΙΝΗ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ 2007 ΒΕΛΓΙΟ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο αναστασάκης πολύ καλός αθλητής απο τζούνιορ κατέβαινε στην ναββα με αρκετούς τίτλους .

και ο αγωνας στην σύρο ήταν πρωτοποριακός στο δημαρχείο τότε ήταν η ναββα ενωμένη και είχε πολλές συμμετοχές και μείναν ευχαριστημένοι αθλητές και θεατές .

απλά εγω δεν μπόρεσα να τον δω εκείνο τον αγώνα γιατί βρισκόμουν στην νεα υόρκη γιατί συμετείχε ο γιάννης στο ναιτ οφ τσαμπιον και αναγκαστικά  τον είχα χάσει τον αγώνα που συμετείχε και ο αργυράκης .

----------


## Polyneikos

O Aναστασακης είναι ενας αθλητης ο οποιος δεν πολυμεφανίζεται συχνα,αλλα όσες φορες εχει κατεβει είναι σε πολύ καλή κατασταση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικολαου και Γριμμής είναι 2 αθλητές με καλές εμφανίσεις στις Fitness Κατηγορίες,σίγουρα θα εχουν να μας πουν πολλά στο μελλον.

----------


## Polyneikos

Για τον Σαρακίνη τι να λέμε τωρα,έχω πει πολλά για αυτό τον αθλητή,τον έχει ξεχάσει ο χρόνος,αειθαλής και με ποιότητα !! :03. Clap:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

andreas frey HELLAS 2007.

----------


## slaine

> andreas frey HELLAS 2007.


  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
εκπληκτικός!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Πολύ ωραιες φωτο Αλέξη σε ευχαριστούμε!! Περιμένουμε κ αλλες !! οι εικόνες ειναι το ποιο βασικό για το φόρουμ κ ενα κίνητρο για τους νεους αθλητές

----------


## billys15

Ο Frey πως και δεν εχει παει ακομη Olympia? Εχει καλες μαζες και αν στεγνωσει καλα πιστευω πιανει την 10αδα.

----------


## NASSER

> Ο Frey πως και δεν εχει παει ακομη Olympia? Εχει καλες μαζες και αν στεγνωσει καλα πιστευω πιανει την 10αδα.


Τελευταιες πληροφοριες λενε πως ο Frey κανει στροφη στην ομοσπονδια της IFBB και μαλιστα στη Ρουμανια, που ειναι η χωρα καταγωγης του, για να παρει την επαγγελματικη καρτα IFBB Pro.

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλός ο Frey,πολλες μαζες αλλα και πολυ συνθολ ! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nicolaos_m

> hellas 2007


Νομιζω Αλεξη οτι μας "τρωει" και τους δύο..... :05. Biceps: 
Πάλι καλα που εχουμε πιο μεγαλο όγκο απο τη γυναικα του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nicolaos_m

> O Aναστασακης είναι ενας αθλητης ο οποιος δεν πολυμεφανίζεται συχνα,αλλα όσες φορες εχει κατεβει είναι σε πολύ καλή κατασταση.


Πολύ σωστά!!! Να αναφερω οτι εκτος απο Μρ Ελλας και JR μρ Ελλας ειναι...
1ος JR Mr World και 4ος mr world αντρων!!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

Ωραιες φωτο απο αλλη εποχη  :03. Clap:

----------

